# Cuckold



## superdude (Jul 9, 2012)

I think this is where the woman tells the guy what to do and gets to cheat on him and he still worships her. Do you think this really exists? Would you date a cuckold?


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

There is a whole "lifestyle" out there where where the wife/girlfriend "plays" with other men while the husband/boyfriends approves or even watches or participates in the action. It's different from swinger culture where both the guy and girl in the couple "play" with other people and couples.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

superdude said:


> I think this is where the woman tells the guy what to do and gets to cheat on him and he still worships her. Do you think this really exists? Would you date a cuckold?


A cuckold is a man whose wife is openly cheating on him.

And for the record, this had better be a legitimate thread. It's not really in the SA realm.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Hell no. That's the easiest way for a man like me to end up in jail. There's no way a girl can openly cheat on me and I stay with her. NO WAY.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

What if it was Oprah? Think about it. (can't find Chappelle's show Oprah baby's mama skit on youtube).

edit - I should have looked up what this meant before posting


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm sure it's an actual fetish or fantasy.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

It's not cheating if the other person knows about it. Some guys get off watching their wife have sex with other men. There are freakier fetishes out there.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Im sure it happens

just like there are men who openly cheat on their wifes


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

It's only cheating if you get caught.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> A cuckold is a man whose wife is openly cheating on him.


No. It's not cheating since he allows it... and usually he's THERE and enjoying it himself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peter Attis said:


> No. It's not cheating since he allows it... and usually he's THERE and enjoying it himself.


It's cheating....trust me. Allowing it is just a second issue on top of it.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

No, it isn't cheating if it is allowed. You wouldn't allow it so if your spouse had sex with anyone else it would be cheating. It's just a different form of relationship but it isn't cheating. It's only slighty different than swinging. Some people have open relationships like that. I know many of them.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Stuff like that genuinely disturbs me. I can't imagine my significant other banging 3 guys in front of me and mocking me while she does it. Just thinking of that is already making my blood boil.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> Stuff like that genuinely disturbs me. I can't imagine my significant other banging 3 guys in front of me and mocking me while she does it. Just thinking of that is already making my blood boil.


Mine too. I feel like fighting somebody, lol .


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

So hot.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Nah forget fighting. This is one of the few times that I would advocate gun use to settle a disagreement. In no circumstances am I fighting a butt naked man.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Men get angry but they also get sexually excited by the thought of their partner with another man. I've read that men produce much more semen after a 2 week absence away from their spouse even if they masturbate. This is because of internal sperm competition within the woman. If a couple is apart from each other the woman has more opportunities to cheat. So men in the past who produced more semen in such cases (probably getting turned on more than usual) had more kids than men who didn't.

I've also read that there are more pornos with multiple men and one woman than one man and multiple women even though guys will claim to prefer the reverse. The above is probably the reason.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sperm_competition


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Men get angry but they also get sexually excited by the thought of their partner with another man. I've read that men produce much more semen after a 2 week absence away from their spouse even if they masturbate. This is because of internal sperm competition within the woman. If a couple is apart from each other the woman has more opportunities to cheat. So men in the past who produced more semen in such cases (probably getting turned on more than usual) had more kids than men who didn't.
> 
> I've also read that there are more pornos with multiple men and one woman than one man and multiple women even though guys will claim to prefer the reverse. The above is probably the reason.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sperm_competition


Yeah MFM and "gangbang" porn is very popular. A lot of guys won't openly admit to being turned on by polyandrous group sex though. I think it's hot. If I had a girlfriend, I'd be down with a MFM threesome (and naturally FMF. What guy doesn't want that? lol)

I get off on the whole "dirty girl" thing. I've talked to married women who want to engage in the lifestyle or who have. They love their husbands. They just want to have some fun on the side with hot guys. Thats something I can fundamentally understand as a dude. I wish I had a gf/wife that would let me bang hot chicks. So why can't women desire the same (with hot guys)?


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Men get angry but *they also get sexually excited by the thought of their partner with another man*.


Speak for yourself here.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Peter Attis said:


> Speak for yourself here.


Yeah, you might have a screw loose if you would enjoy watching your GF/wife getting ****ed in front of you.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

komorikun said:


> You guys just won't admit it or it is subconscious. Not necessarily in front of you but the thought that ....oh maybe she was cheating..... I've heard of some couple that don't have sex with other but like to get all dressed up and go to night clubs and watch each other get hit on and flirt with other people but at the end of the night go home with each other.
> 
> Why are there more MFM pornos than FMF ones?


Because mechanically speaking, MFM has more going on at once, unlike FMF where you're limited and it ends up being a take-turns kind of thing.

Regardless, there's nothing attractive about my significant other having sex with another man in front of me. And I'd never take my partner to clubs just so I could watch men gawk at her. Women aren't dog treats that need to be dangled in front of other men.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

This is really strange but one of my ''fantasies'' with my girlfriend is me not minding her cheating on me and if anything the idea of her getting off on the idea of being with another guy is a MASSIVE turn on. Maybe not in practice but the idea of it turns me on. Maybe because I feel ''less'' of a guy than I am - not sure.

Dangerous territory I know. The only reason I realized was when I first met my girlfriend when she was 17 and I was 19 I used her laptop + she had all her msn chat logs saved. Cue curiosity and invasion of privacy i'd found she'd talked dirty to guys in the past. Complete turn on.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

NumeroUno said:


> Maybe because I feel ''less'' of a guy than I am - not sure.


Likely. No man that's secure in himself should be turned on by the idea of his woman desiring other people.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Rainbat said:


> Likely. No man that's secure in himself should be turned on by the idea of his woman desiring other people.


Generalization is a fallacy.

I wouldn't want her to cheat, but I don't want a virgin. Its cool to think that she is desired and has been with others... I wouldn't go that far. I think ur less of a man if u want to idealize a woman to the point where u own her body and she has no sex drive except with you. That's unrealistic, and I'm territorial as hell


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Rainbat said:


> Likely. No man that's secure in himself should be turned on by the idea of his woman desiring other people.


its actually the one thought that fills me instantly with anger


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

komorikun said:


> You guys just won't admit it or it is subconscious. Not necessarily in front of you but the thought that ....oh maybe she was cheating..... I've heard of some couples that don't have sex with others but like to get all dressed up and go to night clubs. Then they watch each other get hit on and flirt with other people but at the end of the night go home with each other.
> 
> Why are there more MFM pornos than FMF ones?


Stop trying to make your fetish everyone else's. I would absoutely never have this type of relationship with a girl. Absolute zero interest/turn on thinking about that. In fact, its a pretty infuriating thought.

My girlfriend doesn't like that sort of thing either. She likes being thought of as mine, and mine only. And that's what she is..mine! mine! mine! =D
and theres a lot of women like her, who hate the idea of being shared and like the type of man that wants his girl only for himself. Those are the only type of girls I'll ever date.

I wonder if you would get excited at the thought of me stealing your car and driving it around too? Or coming into your house and using your treadmill? I think the whole concept is pretty stupid. but if that's what gets you off, good for you. but dont go around telling everyone it turns them on too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I struck a nerve.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

It would behoove one to wake from the delusion that the fantasies they go to bed with at night are the same as everyone else's. It's not reality no matter how hard one tries to make it so. 

But being the understanding gentleman that I am...Gimme the keys to your car. Its mine now. You can't ride it anymore. You can watch me take it for a spin though. 

 

p.s...you're welcome in advance for the orgasm.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I prefer MFM over FMF porn. Would rather do the former too. 

I completely understand the idea of being turned on by your partner cheating on you. It's messed up and goes against our social ideals, but there it is. It appeals to the ego that your partner can attract others. I was also more attracted to my ex-husband when he got a real job with a good salary, but I guess that's a topic for another day


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I guess I struck a nerve.


a lot of guys get insecure over this sort of thing. When I tell guys that I'd think it was hot to see another guy **** my gf or for him to join in in a MFM, they look at you like "wtf?!"
In porn, MFM and gang bangs are much more popular than FMF. So I think lots of guys like that stuff but are ashamed to admit it.

Every female partner I've had has had more sexual experience than me. So the way I see it, if she's with me now, why would she leave me for a guy whose better in bed anyway?

I'm a very, very insecure guy. But I "get it". Studies show that women tend to prefer baby faced guys as long-term partners and guys with harsher, more masculine features for short- term. I have a baby-face. Why not give her the best of both worlds? As a guy I want the best of both worlds too. The stability and love of a relationship. But also the variety of multiple partners. If a girl loves me but wants to play with a tall, ripped Adonis-like dude with a 8-9 inch thick penis, go ahead. She's only going to be fantasizing about that anyway and feel resentment about the fact the she can't enjoy that ever again.

Female sexuality is extremely sexually repressed in North American society so I would expect girls would mostly go "wtf" right now reading what I wrote. lol.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Female sexuality is repressed nowadays? Are you crazy?

Nothing wrong with cuckoldry if ur truly into it, I could never do it though.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

What are you people babbling about? Nobody's insecure about anything.

Look, I'm not one to look down on somebody's fetishes, so if that's your thing, more power to you. But stop trying to act like YOUR thing is everyone else's and they're all just too afraid to admit it.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know anyone that does this kind of thing in their relationships but I'm into femdom myself and the idea of being in chastity and a cuckold etc kind of turns me on. I've visited dominatrixes on several occasions and when I'm horny the idea of being cuckolded is quite appealing. Don't know if I would actually want to get into a long term relationship like that though so it is perhaps best left as a fantasy.


----------



## Iamurdisappointment (Jul 16, 2012)

. i think this thread is not for SAD . cuz i seriuosly am already traumatized at getting in a relationship but now have to think its okay for another person to be part of it sexually . 

. i do watch MFM/FMF/gangbang/groupsex stuff more than straight/couple . but i don't think i'd get hard when another guys knee touches mine .


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. It's all on Craigslist if you want proof. Just go to any city, you know the section. People do it, move on, who cares.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

phoenixwright said:


> a lot of guys get insecure over this sort of thing. When I tell guys that I'd think it was hot to see another guy **** my gf or for him to join in in a MFM, they look at you like "wtf?!"
> In porn, MFM and gang bangs are much more popular than FMF. So I think lots of guys like that stuff but are ashamed to admit it.
> 
> Every female partner I've had has had more sexual experience than me. So the way I see it, if she's with me now, why would she leave me for a guy whose better in bed anyway?
> ...


What about that whole Jealousy thing? You don't care about monogamy? Well, not as much, I guess.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think monogamy is fine in the beginning but I bet after 10 years of marriage the sex gets sort of stale. So some couples want to spice things up. Better to do a bit of swinging than cheat on your partner. I don't know if I would be into actually having sex with another guy or having my partner do that but you can make up the rules as you go along. Like only heavy petting with other people and no actual sex. Or just have sex in the same room as another couple at the same time.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

In porn a cuckold is usually some guy( supposedly straight) who has a overly dominant wife who makes him watch her with another dude, and then makes the cuckold engage in homosexual acts with said dude for her enjoyment.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I think this is where the woman tells the guy what to do and gets to cheat on him and he still worships her. Do you think this really exists? Would you date a cuckold?


Yes I think it exist in the non porn world as well, as I am a male I can't date one and for reasons related to the explanation above I would not want to be one.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I have to admit I've had fantasies where some guy is getting it on with my woman, and I walk in on them and pull him away from her and fight him jungle style, while she seductively watches the fight from the bed, waiting for a winner (which turns out to be me of course). But this is just a sexual fantasy. If it happened in real life, the feelings of betrayal would far outweigh any excitement I might get from the situation.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

It's beta as hell but I wouldn't mind being the guy banging the stupid idiots wife/gf in front of him.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

superdude said:


> I think this is where the woman tells the guy what to do and gets to cheat on him and he still worships her. Do you think this really exists? Would you date a cuckold?


 Yes. It does.

But the word sounds weird to me. It makes me think of the noise chickens make.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I have to admit I've had fantasies where some guy is getting it on with my woman, and I walk in on them and pull him away from her and fight him jungle style, while she seductively watches the fight from the bed, waiting for a winner (which turns out to be me of course). But this is just a sexual fantasy. If it happened in real life, the feelings of betrayal would far outweigh any excitement I might get from the situation.


Weird

Around here people usually get shot at that point


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

87wayz said:


> Weird
> 
> Around here people usually get shot at that point


at what point?


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> at what point?


The part where they "fight for her love" and the burner comes out to put a hole big enough in dudes chest for him to look through. Then somebodys house gets shot up


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

87wayz said:


> The part where they "fight for her love" and the burner comes out to put a hole big enough in dudes chest for him to look through. Then somebodys house gets shot up


I guess that would happen in real life, but my fantasies don't involve those ordinary skirmishes. I was considering it more as an honourable yet dangerous battle between two suitors to prove their worth, which is why the woman lets the fight happen - she wants the best genetic material to continue her line, so she gives only the winner the privilege of mating with her. As you can see, my fantasies are primal and awesome. I have another one that involves me fighting off a panther that was trying to attack her. And a few other jungle-related fantasies. I'm turning myself on so I better stop there. :teeth


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> I guess that would happen in real life, but my fantasies don't involve those ordinary skirmishes. *I was considering it more as an honourable yet dangerous battle between two suitors to prove their worth, which is why the woman lets the fight happen - she wants the best genetic material to continue her line, so she gives only the winner the privilege of mating with her. * As you can see, my fantasies are primal and awesome. I have another one that involves me fighting off a panther that was trying to attack her. And a few other jungle-related fantasies. I'm turning myself on so I better stop there. :teeth


A sword fight maybe?? :teeth


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

komorikun said:


> A sword fight maybe?? :teeth


Even that would be too civilized. It needs to be a pure test of strength, without weapons - a battle of testosterone whose resolution will produce the dominant male, in accordance with the unforgiving requirements of a fertile woman looking to increase the genetic vigour of her line. I'm getting more excited with every word I type. :clap


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I guess that would happen in real life, but my fantasies don't involve those ordinary skirmishes. I was considering it more as an honourable yet dangerous battle between two suitors to prove their worth, which is why the woman lets the fight happen - she wants the best genetic material to continue her line, so she gives only the winner the privilege of mating with her. As you can see, my fantasies are primal and awesome. I have another one that involves me fighting off a panther that was trying to attack her. And a few other jungle-related fantasies. I'm turning myself on so I better stop there. :teeth


Lol chivalry on cocaine watching Hamlet. How about jousting? Maybe a nuclear arms race? Lol everybodys different


----------

